# Need advise ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I found a maltese male dog at lunch time wandering around!!!! I took him to my vets to be checked out!!! he is not wearing a collar and is not microchipped!!!! he is unaltered and he is looked after!!!!! But I dont want him going to OSPCA and my vet cannot keep him!!!! Crap sometimes I wish I was just a cold fish!!!! I cant stop crying for this little guy!!!!!!! Please advise on how should I handle this!!!! I have some signs made up, but my boss wont let me go early to put them up!!!! I am never going for lunch again ever ever ever:blink: Babinka is going to be pissed off and so is tiny tina and Peppino!!!!!!!! my cat will be [email protected]!!! but I rather have this dog safe than in the hands of a shelter or worse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Boy, that is a tough one. Looked after, but not altered or microchipped. Can you take a walk in the area once you are off work. Maybe the owners have put up signs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

If you are advertising for his owner, maybe don't say what kind of dog he is, just state a small dog and make the owner tell you what kind and colour he is. That way you won't have someone claiming to be his owner who really is just someone looking for a free dog.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's so difficult...I know how you feel. My hubs is the king of picking up stray dogs and cats. If they don't have tags or a chip, he ends up getting them spayed/neutered and vaccines. We could have put a child through college with the money he has spent on trying to fix up a stray in order to make it more appealing to a potential new owner. You are a good soul for looking out for the lost little guy...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up for doing this good deed. My husband and I unsuccessfully chased after a loose dog on the street. We couldn't get to him in time (we were driving in the opposite direction) and he ran up the freeway, so trust me when I say being spotted and caught by you is the best possible scenario for this guy right now.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

There isn't any rescues by your area? Maybe posting on Facebook and having people share it? Thats how my friend got her dog back!. You're doing good, although my bf and I found a stray and tried taking him to a "so called petrescue" and they couldn't do anything about it...I think they just didn't take him in because he wasn't a cute small puppy... So the poor pup ended up in a shelter... :/


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my. You did the right thing and I would have done the same thing. Someone must be sick missing him. I hope you find the owner.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad he's safely with you. Check FB - the very often have "lost/found dogs" for various areas and especially look on Craig's List. It's a major place that people post about lost pets. Since he was looked after, hoping they're looking for him. Put up lots of signs and check with other vets if you can.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

God bless you. As long as the vet has checked him out and says it's safe to have him with your crew, and your crew has no health or behavior issues that doing something like this that could cause added stress would aggravate, I'd take him home. I'm like you. Wouldn't be able to stand knowing he was in a shelter setting but not wanting to disrupt the harmony of my 3. Hopefully it will only be for a day or 2. Even with rescues, they often can't arrange a foster home or transportation right away. If the vet isn't 100% sure of communicable diseases, then maybe keep him in a gated room away from your crew until he is sure. And hey, maybe he'll get along great with your fluffs!

*IF* there is risk of a serious communicable disease or the stress could aggravate a known issue in your home, then as cold as this sounds, I would take him to the shelter. But I would be on the phone finding a rescue to spring him asap.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I called OSPCA and told them I will leave my number with them if anyone calls them!!! But I will keep him!!!! I trust not alot of people here with maltese!!!!! I am very very very very very very PICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!! How dare they not neuter this guy and he is kinda fat and geez im just heartbroken for this guy I am sick to my stomach!! Lets hope these people call


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I wont ever take a dog in to the shelter!!!! I have an xpen!!! Babinka with her heart conditions hey its ok I have lots of pet rescue remedy LOL I will take it!!!! But no way those poor conditions and ahhhh just pray that things will be ok with all of them!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I wont go on to craigs list or kiji I just dont trust it!!! I will post on Facebook!!!! Geez poor guy I dont even know his name!!!! I guess I will call him Monsieur delux for now!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

There is a rescue called Tiny Paws; they focus on small breeds. They are all volunteers, their number is 800-774-8315, email: [email protected]. They probably would not be able to foster him, but might be able to advise on a responsible group that might be able to help you. You have such a kind heart.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> I wont ever take a dog in to the shelter!!!! I have an xpen!!! Babinka with her heart conditions hey its ok I have lots of pet rescue remedy LOL I will take it!!!! But no way those poor conditions and ahhhh just pray that things will be ok with all of them!!!



Good for you. Ontario's Animals for Research Act, which allows pound dogs and cats to be used to research is barbaric.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Good for you. Ontario's Animals for Research Act, which allows pound dogs and cats to be used to research is barbaric.


:w00t::w00t: Oh gosh. Didn't know about that. Thank you Janene for doing this. Praying his owner is looking for him or he can get adopted out.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing him!! In California, it is the law that you must turn lost pets into the shelter. Thank goodness Canada doesn't have that law, especially since they can turn into lab animals  Please keep us posted on this little guy!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Thankyou for rescuing this little guy i hope all goes well at home and his owner is found!!

This highlights the importance of getting your dogs chipped collars can come off but the first thing any shelter/vet will do is check for microchip!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Wish me luck!! I am going to pick him up very soon!!!! Lets just pray that everything turns out ok!!!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> I found a maltese male dog at lunch time wandering around!!!! I took him to my vets to be checked out!!! he is not wearing a collar and is not microchipped!!!! he is unaltered and he is looked after!!!!! But I dont want him going to OSPCA and my vet cannot keep him!!!! Crap sometimes I wish I was just a cold fish!!!! I cant stop crying for this little guy!!!!!!! Please advise on how should I handle this!!!! I have some signs made up, but my boss wont let me go early to put them up!!!! I am never going for lunch again ever ever ever:blink: Babinka is going to be pissed off and so is tiny tina and Peppino!!!!!!!! my cat will be [email protected]!!! but I rather have this dog safe than in the hands of a shelter or worse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hope at least in this case I can help. Usually I help to find lost dog but lets try to find lost owner. 
1.Please click this link and fill in the form under "found dog" button PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.
2. I need his picture and as much information as possible/ or you can post it here https://www.facebook.com/SavingLifeForLittleDog then I will share it all over 
Hope we can fix this issue today. so bad you are not close to me as I would keep him for a wile , especially he has been checked by the vet. 
Please , take my respond seriously. I've already found 4 dogs for people who lost them and didn't take any $$ even when they offered.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t::w00t: Oh gosh. Didn't know about that. Thank you Janene for doing this. Praying his owner is looking for him or he can get adopted out.


Toronto itself bans the use of pound animals for research. But it exists throughout most of the rest of Ontario. Very, very sad.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Janene Your The Best. Put him on a Bus And Send hime to Me****
*Kidding. Take It easy I Know you and you will figure it out. Because that's who you are. Thank god Hes In Your Care!!!!*
*Call Me Tonight and Up-Date Me. Oh Iam Praying for You Sweetie***
*Nickee******


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> Hope at least in this case I can help. Usually I help to find lost dog but lets try to find lost owner.
> 1.Please click this link and fill in the form under "found dog" button PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.
> 2. I need his picture and as much information as possible/ or you can post it here https://www.facebook.com/SavingLifeForLittleDog then I will share it all over
> Hope we can fix this issue today. so bad you are not close to me as I would keep him for a wile , especially he has been checked by the vet.
> Please , take my respond seriously. I've already found 4 dogs for people who lost them and didn't take any $$ even when they offered.


 
*Great Answer Hope that Helps You Janene SOund Good.*
*Nickee in Pa******


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> Good for you. Ontario's Animals for Research Act, which allows pound dogs and cats to be used to research is barbaric.


Seriously?? Oh wow. That's horrific!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Janene, as overwhelming as it is you were meant to find this fluff. Who knows what could have happened to him. Praying you find the owners right away. Keep us posted.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Years ago I networked with a Maltese and Bichon rescue in Toronto. They've changed names and leadership several times. Let me see if I can find their current information--maybe they can help you and the foundling!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Okay, this appears to be their current page. Welcome to Happy Tails Rescue! 

The dog in the middle of the front page was the one "we" helped get out of the public shelter which I believe had some doubts about releasing him due to his condition. I believe Mary Palmer of Northcentral had some involvement, too. It was a long, long time ago but I hope they are still a good organization.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> I found a maltese male dog at lunch time wandering around!!!! I took him to my vets to be checked out!!! he is not wearing a collar and is not microchipped!!!! he is unaltered and he is looked after!!!!! But I dont want him going to OSPCA and my vet cannot keep him!!!! Crap sometimes I wish I was just a cold fish!!!! I cant stop crying for this little guy!!!!!!! Please advise on how should I handle this!!!! I have some signs made up, but my boss wont let me go early to put them up!!!! I am never going for lunch again ever ever ever:blink: Babinka is going to be pissed off and so is tiny tina and Peppino!!!!!!!! my cat will be [email protected]!!! but I rather have this dog safe than in the hands of a shelter or worse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Your boss is such an @%$^$...LOL I hope you find the owner...you said he is looked after, so someone must be looking for him.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like God knew just which Angel to send to help this baby...you! So glad you answered His call!  I know you will do what is best for this sweet boy. Please keep us posted!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

He here home with us he is pretty good his teeth horrible condition but I have them a good dental scraping and boy did the tartar come off in chunks he is approx 4 to 5 years in age. I ba e a. Elle band as be marks a lot do his wee willy wonky is under wraps


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Toronto itself bans the use of pound animals for research. But it exists throughout most of the rest of Ontario. Very, very sad.


Oh my goodness I didn't know that. I live in Ontario about 2 hrs away from Toronto. I'm very happy I have Pipper micro chipped.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> He here home with us he is pretty good his teeth horrible condition but I have them a good dental scraping and boy did the tartar come off in chunks he is approx 4 to 5 years in age. I ba e a. Elle band as be marks a lot do his wee willy wonky is under wraps


great you are home. how is his hair looks like? does he looks like he was lost just today or long time ago? According to the teeth condition he might have old owner who could not clean his teeth, or owner who doesn't care


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I didn't read all the posts on this link and don't know if anyone suggested calling vets in your area and putting flyers up in pet , feed stores, if you have them. The one thing you have to watch for is someone saying he is theirs and he isn't. Of course if they give you his name and he responds that's a very good sign. Thanks for saving the boy and good luck .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What city in Ontario?..I'll keep an eye out on Craigslist to see if someone has reported him missing.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Do you have an animal control office or pound for your city or town that strays are taken to?
If so, you could call them and let them know you have him, so that if his owner goes there looking for him they will have your contact info.

I hope you find his family! Thank you for helping him.:wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hair is good looks nicely groomed a puppy cut! Loves to bark! Lets pray he is found! Trust me I will be putting this person under major scrutiny!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

His teeth are nice and cleaned! I put some flyers up


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Since he seems to be well taken care of, his owners must be frantic. I can't even imagine how horrible it must be not knowing where your dog is and if he is ok. I know I would be absolutely hysterical. Janene, you are their angel for taking care of him.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Already called the shelters left my name got some people looking for me! He likes to bark yeah me :-( geez I'm going to be plenty of pets soon lol


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> Already called the shelters left my name got some people looking for me! He likes to bark yeah me :-( geez I'm going to be plenty of pets soon lol


did you complete the found dog application online? Please do so as there is also lost pet application and if his owner already complete it , then he /she will know where is their dog. PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found. 
Also, ACC so often give only 72 hours or less for the pet to be adopted, so, please, don't let him to be there  I know it is so hard when new unknown dog comes to the family and not following the rules, but you will make it  Our Bebe, malti-poo was barking as crazy, she was showing that she is protecting me  Now she is sweet girl but still barks at the cars.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Tried the site you have nothing in my area code! Will keep on trying posters. Great dog good on leash nope I'm not going to give this dog to ospca!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Here is lost boy


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

He looks maltese


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You did the right thing and Thank you for that. You have a heart of gold.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I think you did the right thing too! What if nobody wants him are you going to keep him?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He's so cute. Glad he's safe with you and not spending the night in a shelter. Hoping you get some leads. I would also contact groomers in the area if he looks like he might have been groomed lately.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

he looks like maltese or malti-poo with 90% of maltese blood  thank you for saving him. I am in to those poor animals who lost their homes  I was volunteering at our local rescue till I find out that they are making business and not really rescue.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He does look like a Maltese and looks sad. He was well cared for and hopefully his owners will be looking for him. Thank you for taking him in.....you have a great big heart.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I wont go on to craigs list or kiji I just dont trust it!!! I will post on Facebook!!!! Geez poor guy I dont even know his name!!!! *I guess I will call him Monsieur delux for now*!!!!


 
Before i've even gotten to the end of this thread, I love that!! Hopefully everything works out for the little guy, fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

He is adorable, but does look sad  . Poor baby, I hope his family finds him soon.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> He is adorable, but does look sad  . Poor baby, I hope his family finds him soon.


 
Yeah, the poor little thing will be wondering what's going on.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Janene I just now saw this .. Oh my! Thank you for taking him in, and trying to find his owners! Hopefully someone will see the flyers, or vets officer will know of someone missing their dog. Good luck, you!re an angel for doing this! He may like it at your house so well, he won!t want to leave!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Janene, you did the right thing! If he looks freshly groomed you may try calling the local groomers in your area! Bless his heart, he does look sad!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janene - I suggest going onto Craig's List looking for LOST white dogs in your area, not posting that you found him. I've matched up a couple of found dogs with postings of them being lost, one was in rescue and I found a photo and posting for him on it, so it does work.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy endings everyone!!!!!!!! I found his owner today!!!!!! Gasper went home with his daddy!!!! The guy offered me two hundred dollars and I told him to take it and get the dog fixed and microchipped and to join us here on this forum!!!! I told him if he was on this forum he wouldve seen this post LOL!!!!! I told him that money doesnt mean a thing at all!!!! I spent the whole night cradling him and Babinka cus of the big thunderstorm we had last night! He said he was thankful as Gasper is scared of the thunderstorm!!!! So folks thanks for being here with me through out this whole ordeal!!!! Lets hope this guy takes heed and listens to coming on to this forum and getting his dog fixed and chipped!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh I need coffee


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh wow, I haven't been on in a few days and am just now seeing this. How sad for this little guy but I'll say he is LUCKY you've taken him in and are showing him such love. I hope you find the owners soon and he can be reunited with them.

YAY!!! My post didn't post before your update so I have to edit and say "Thank God for this happy ending" !!! I'm so glad Gasper is home with his daddy!!! :chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is great. Good job Janene.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news !! Hopefully he'll take your advice and get him fixed and microchipped. You did a very selfless thing Janene. You could of used the money he offered for your vet bill for him. You!re a very nice pet loving person. You get a BIG hug from me !!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks but its not about being an angel or anything else!!! Its about the love of animals!!! I did give this guy the third degree LOL but in the end I lightened up but once again I am not caring about the persons feelings I am caring about the animlas feelings!!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Yay!!!!!! I LOVE happy endings.:chili: I bet his poor family didn't sleep a wink last night. They must be so relieved he is ok and you were an angel to take care of him and find his family for him. :aktion033:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

maltese manica said:


> Happy endings everyone!!!!!!!! I found his owner today!!!!!! Gasper went home with his daddy!!!! The guy offered me two hundred dollars and I told him to take it and get the dog fixed and microchipped and to join us here on this forum!!!! I told him if he was on this forum he wouldve seen this post LOL!!!!! I told him that money doesnt mean a thing at all!!!! I spent the whole night cradling him and Babinka cus of the big thunderstorm we had last night! He said he was thankful as Gasper is scared of the thunderstorm!!!! So folks thanks for being here with me through out this whole ordeal!!!! Lets hope this guy takes heed and listens to coming on to this forum and getting his dog fixed and chipped!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh I need coffee


I love happy endings like this! You did a wonderful thing for that dog and gave his owner great advice. Hope he follows your advice.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Thanks but its not about being an angel or anything else!!! Its about the love of animals!!! I did give this guy the third degree LOL but in the end I lightened up but once again I am not caring about the persons feelings I am caring about the animlas feelings!!!!!


 
Whatever girlfriend! You are still an Angel (whether you want to be one or not :wub. You rock Janene!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I was glad that he didnt sleep a wink!!! Mabey that put a good scare into him!!! I gave him a lecture!!!!!!!!! My vet never charged me for looking at him or for keeping him for the few hours!!!! So yes Happy endings!!!! He better join spoiled maltese I have his number!!! HE could learn so much from here!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just glad that I have my SM family here !!! Good support system!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah!! Love that his daddy was found so quickly!! Hope he does join SM. Good for you for suggesting that to him.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: So happy!! So what's the story? How did that boy get lost and how did you find each other? Did he see your signs? Does he live nearby?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL I was to busy giving him crap I never asked how he escaped!!!!! LOL I found him as he was posting pics around the area!!! yup I have his number I will be calling to get updates!!!!!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> That's so difficult...I know how you feel. My hubs is the king of picking up stray dogs and cats. If they don't have tags or a chip, he ends up getting them spayed/neutered and vaccines. We could have put a child through college with the money he has spent on trying to fix up a stray in order to make it more appealing to a potential new owner. You are a good soul for looking out for the lost little guy...


I think I'm in love with your husband! What a dear, kind man he sounds like!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> Happy endings everyone!!!!!!!! I found his owner today!!!!!! Gasper went home with his daddy!!!! The guy offered me two hundred dollars and I told him to take it and get the dog fixed and microchipped and to join us here on this forum!!!! I told him if he was on this forum he wouldve seen this post LOL!!!!! I told him that money doesnt mean a thing at all!!!! I spent the whole night cradling him and Babinka cus of the big thunderstorm we had last night! He said he was thankful as Gasper is scared of the thunderstorm!!!! So folks thanks for being here with me through out this whole ordeal!!!! Lets hope this guy takes heed and listens to coming on to this forum and getting his dog fixed and chipped!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh I need coffee


:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------

